# Ford light bar



## 350guy (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey guys i got a whelen responder light bar and work lights getting mounted on my back rack . where do i go though the cab to get to my aux switches.
Thanks Cody


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Your aux switch wires are actually behind the fuse panel. You'll have to run your wires through our firewall.


----------



## 350guy (Jan 4, 2010)

can i use a switch for flash pattern or do i have to buy a separate momentary switch.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

you need a moentary one for the Flash patterns. personally i set it and leave it. i would run the wires down and there should be a grommet on the back of the cab


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

You could use one of the upfitter switches for the pattern, but it would be a waste of a switch.


----------



## 350guy (Jan 4, 2010)

ok i was talking to my buddy he said i can go though the floor right y the switches. theres already a hole. if i go though the cab i have to take out my seats and carpet.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Ford Super Duty trucks have several rubber grommets in the cab that allow for running wires into the cab quite easily - with no drilling required. One location that might work for you is on the back wall of the cab near the bottom. Simply dremove the grommet, drill a hole in it, then put it back it. Next, run your wire(s) through the grommet, under the carpet, under the rocker panel cover (snaps in and out) and up into the dash. Don't forget proper fusing and relays if needed. If you have Upfitter Switches, life is even easier.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i have found also just using a 3/4 snap gormmet works well in that hole


----------



## 350guy (Jan 4, 2010)

too stroked how do you get the rocker panel off? just the plastic cover. Thanks Cody


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

If you mean the driver side kick-panel, there is a fir tree clip that needs to be pried out, and then the panel itself will unclip. You have to remove the driver's side sill plate before you can remove the kick-panel.


----------



## 350guy (Jan 4, 2010)

the sill pate is what im talking about? i just yank it?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

well, make sure it isn't cold because it will be brittle.

It is just clipped into the floor, yes. The sill plate is also clipped into both adjacent plastic panels as well, so be nice.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, the Sill Plate is just snapped in and the Kick Panel has one Christmas Tree fastener and some snap in clips. No tools required for this one!


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

if you're using the upfitter switches the wires are pre-run through the firewall. pop the hood and there should be a bundle of 4 wires. then just snake your wire through the engine compartment, under the cab along the frame rail and up to the back rack. then you don't have to make any holes in the rubber grommets


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

The upfitter wires are not run into the engine compartment, they terminate behind the fuse panel. There are four pass through wires from the cab to the engine compartment though.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Like BSDeality said, there are 4 pass-through wires under the hood. But they are not connected to the switches, you have to connect them to the appropriate switch wire under the dash.

If you just have a low-current wire (for an LED flasher, probably would work for work lights), you could run it inside the cab at the center high-mount stoplamp. That is how we did our mini-justice lightbar. Cut a small hole in the lens, silicone it, run it down the drivers-side pillar, and run it under the door sill plates, and right to the switches.

Here is a link to a bulletin on the upfitter switches for more detail: https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckbbas/non-html/Q117.pdf


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

SafetyLighting;970573 said:


> The upfitter wires are not run into the engine compartment, they terminate behind the fuse panel. There are four pass through wires from the cab to the engine compartment though.


Hmmm, interesting. I've used the Upfitter Switches in a number of trucks, but never knew about the pass through wires. Then again, we're only using the Upfitter Switches for the mini-bar and diesel fuel pumps (Aux. Tank) on our trucks. The wiring for the mini-bars goes through the HMSL and down the A-Pillar. The Diesel Pump requires a rather large cable that I've run through the grommet on the back side of the cab, along the back wall of the truck, down the Sill Plate and to the terminated wires from the Upfitter Switches. I haven't had to come though the firewall yet.

What colors are the pass throughwires and where are they terminated on each side of the firewall?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I have to look them up everytime I use them because some of the years were different. You can't miss them under the hood though. They are always blunt cut, terminated at the wire harness on the driver side, top. Inside the cab, they are always close to the PTO control wires. Check the Ford Body Builder website for your year.


----------



## 350guy (Jan 4, 2010)

thanks for the help turned out good.


----------



## 350guy (Jan 4, 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 350guy (Jan 4, 2010)

sorry for the bad video but it give you an idea of how nice it is im very pleased with the product.


----------

